# Tugg



## my4goldens

Our Tugg is gone, he died early on March 12, 2018 at the age of 6 years and 3 months. My husband and I were on a cruise, we had just boarded Sunday the 11th, got frantic messages Sunday night from our daughter and the boarding kennel he had collapsed, but was stable and should be okay. A couple hours later got the word he had gone into cardiac arrest and died, we assume probably a heart based tumor that had burst. Two weeks before we left he had a physical complete with blood work and all was fine. We are in shock and grieving the loss of him, he was my husbands nosework dog, but more than that, he was a much loved member of our family. Tripp seems okay, Raider who is 13 seems depressed. Which is understandable, we feel the same.


----------



## ArchersMom

I'm so sorry  I never know what to say, but I'll be thinking of your family.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, my God. I am so, so sorry. I just don't have any words. My heart is breaking for you all. Poor sweet boy. Rest in peace, Tugg.


----------



## swishywagga

How absolutely devastating for you all, so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Tugg.


----------



## cwag

I am so sorry for your loss. It's so unexpected at such a young age.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Tugg, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Neeko13

I'm sorry to hear of your Tugg's passing..way too young to lose...I will keep you and your family in my prayers...hope your other Raider can be happy again. It's so hard on them as well..


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so very sorry for your loss ?


----------



## nolefan

I can't believe this, I remember when you brought him home and he was a terror and stirring things up around there. I'm just so terribly sorry for your heartache. I hope when you are able you will post some of his puppy photos and share some of those stories. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so so sorry. There are just no words.


----------



## fourlakes

I am so very sorry for the sudden loss of your boy Tugg.


----------



## 1oldparson

I’m so very sorry. I can’t imagine. Praying for God’s comfort for you.


----------



## ceegee

I'm very sorry. It's terrible to lose such a young dog. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## gdgli

Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## brianne

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Far too young to be taken from you.

20 years ago we lost our heart and soul girl to cardiac hemangiosarcoma. She was absolutely the picture of health and very vibrant and the vet had given her a clean bill of health just a month earlier. Sounds a lot like your dear Tugg.

Sending prayers to you and your family for comfort. Godspeed, Tugg.


----------



## Karen519

I am so very sorry to read about Tugg!
What a shock, so young.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I've added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh no!! I am so very sorry for your loss.

Fly free Tugg -- may your newly earned wings allow you to soar among the angels


----------



## jennretz

I am so very sorry to hear about your Tugg. Way too young. My condolences.


----------



## Sweet Girl

How are you doing? Just sending you all, including your other grieving pups, comforting thoughts and hugs.


----------



## my4goldens

we're still kind of shell shocked. never expected to lose him at six. He was a good dog. I keep thinking back to maybe we missed something. My husband and Tugg were in a Nosework trial Feb 24, he seemed off that day, but then the following week they were asked to be the White dog at a NACSW trial and he was fine. I wonder if he had a small bleed on Feb 24 and I missed it. I got the medical report from the ER place where he was taken, he was almost gone by the time they got him there, his vitals were awful and they couldn't even get a blood pressure on him. Then he rallied for a couple hours, then went into cardiac arrest. They tried everything. I feel so guilty I wasn't with him. He deserved for his people to be there.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Please don't beat yourself up over it. You never could have foreseen that.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Please don't beat yourself up over it. You never could have foreseen that.


It's just so hard not to. It's been an absolutely terrible week. While we were gone our daughter was diagnosed with cervical cancer. She is in the testing/staging right now, we are hoping and praying they caught it early. So combined with our Tugg gone, we are just shattered.


----------



## cwag

I totally understand that you regret not being with Tugg, I would too, but try to remember that Tugg would not want you to dwell on it and be unhappy. Since it can't be changed and there's really no benefit from dwelling on that last part of his life try to focus your thoughts on the good times with him as much as you can.
I am so sorry about your daughter 's diagnosis. She will be in my prayers.


----------



## fourlakes

Hemagiosarcoma is so cruel - the dogs gone so suddenly and it just blindsides people. It’s so hard to deal with. And I’m sorry to hear about your daughter’s diagnosis and send hopes for the best outcome. Sometimes things just pile up. Thinking of you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sending prayers for a positive outcome for your daughter.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tugg. I am sending positive thoughts out to you, your daughter, and the rest of your family. I am hoping for the best possible prognosis for your daughter....So sorry you are going through such a terrible time.....


----------



## Sweet Girl

I understand your feeling guilty - you're looking for someone to blame - so why not yourself? But you truly could not have known. As you said, he was fine at the trial. He knew you loved him. 

I'm so sorry, too, to hear about your daughter. Sending more positive thoughts to you all. What an awful time it's been.


----------



## nolefan

Please let us know how your daughter is doing, I am so hopeful that it's been caught in the earliest stage. You must feel just exhausted. I'm so sorry.


----------



## KKaren

I'm so very sorry to hear about your sweet Tugg. He was so very very loved by your family, He knew that and he felt that. I hope that your many memories will give you comfort in time. Prayers and kind thoughts for your daughter. xx


----------



## dlmrun2002

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Tugg. 6 years is just way to young.We share your loss. I hope time helps you and your pack heal soon and that you know Tugg loved you for giving him a great life..

Godspeed to Tugg

dlm ny country


----------



## my4goldens

Picked up his ashes this morning. He is resting next to Tess, Rusty and Libby.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Having Tesia's ashes home with me brought great comfort. Hope having Tugg home does the same for you.


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens

a picture from his last nosework trial. still hard to believe two weeks later he was gone.


----------



## Sweet Girl

That just broke my heart a little more. I simply can't imagine. So unfair when they are so young.


----------



## my4goldens

Our daughter has surgery on Monday. They think it is contained, she will have a radical hysterectomy. Not sure if she will need followup chemo and radiation, if needed doctor said it will be low dose. Been thinking a lot about Tugg, my husband and I still cry when we talk about him. I think what bothers me the most, well, besides not being with him when he died, is that with our goldens we do our research, go to good breeders, study pedigrees, train our puppies, love them with all our hearts, vet them, treat them as a member of our families, worry about them, do everything the best we can to keep them happy and healthy. And then boom, lose them so unexpectedly and so suddenly out of the blue. I hate this disease that takes our dogs like this. And I miss him so darn much.


----------



## sdain31y

What you do is give very lucky dogs the best life they could ever want for however long it is. You give them love and acceptance. You make them feel special and wanted and cared for. You train them, give them jobs they love, challenges to excite them and experiences to fill their lives. You give the knowledge that they have a forever home for their forever, whether it is 4 years, 6 or even longer. For you the time you shared was too short, but for them it was their whole life. Who can want more?


----------



## hotel4dogs

What a beautiful post.



sdain31y said:


> What you do is give very lucky dogs the best life they could ever want for however long it is. You give them love and acceptance. You make them feel special and wanted and cared for. You train them, give them jobs they love, challenges to excite them and experiences to fill their lives. You give the knowledge that they have a forever home for their forever, whether it is 4 years, 6 or even longer. For you the time you shared was too short, but for them it was their whole life. Who can want more?


----------



## cwag

Your daughter will be in my prayers.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending prayers across to your daughter.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Sending prayers and good thoughts to your daughter. <3 <3


----------



## nolefan

I will pray for you all and your daughter, you all have had a lot of upset and worry and I can't imagine how exhausted you must feel. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Rusty9294

Best wishes for a complete recovery for your daughter. You and your family remain in my thoughts. The framed picture of Tugg is a beautiful remembrance. I hope it helps lessen your sadness day by day. Please take care.


----------



## my4goldens

Daughter is home, surgery went well. They did it robotically, lasted 5 hours but doctor is very hopeful. We still have to wait for results of lymph node biopsies, her PET scan showed a couple what the doctor said were mild hot spots, one in her thyroid and one in her hip. Not overly concerned about them but she will need followup scans. They left her right ovary. Her doctor is remarkable, one of our area's top rated gynecologic oncologists based out of University of Illinois Chicago Hospital and where she had her surgery. 

We are still missing our Tugg. He was supposed to be in a Nosework trial this Saturday. Tripp was too, but I pulled him, just don't have the heart right now and I know it would be too hard for my husband and I to bring him alone. Tugg was always with Tripp at trials, and even seeing all the wonderful friends we have made over the last several years in this sport would just be too hard.


----------



## nolefan

I'm so glad that your daughter's surgery went well. How lucky to have access to a great doctor like that. I can hardly think about how scary this has been for you all, please keep us updated on her progress, I'm assuming the scans will be repeated in a few months?

I don't blame you for skipping the trial, it will be hard to face and be reminded of his absence. Maybe in a couple months it will be easier to hold it together. Thinking of you all and wishing you peace.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Glad to hear all went well. Sending continued good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hollyk

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tugg. I remember when you brought him home. 
Your daughter will be in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

So glad to hear your daughters surgery went well. 

Understand that you didn't go to the trials. Hugs to Tripp.


----------



## my4goldens

Tripp and Raider went to the groomers. They look beautiful. Strange not to take Tugg.


----------



## Karen519

*Tripp and Raider*

Tripp and Raider look beautiful! It is so HARD to lose one!


----------



## Sweet Girl

So relieved that your daughter's surgery went well. Sending you continued positive thoughts. 

Your pups sure do look beautiful. I'm not sure I could have gone to a trial that soon without one of my dogs, either. You're still grieving. That's okay. Hugs to you.


----------



## my4goldens

Can't believe in two days it will have been a month since Tugg died. We are starting to adjust to our new normal. Still think about him every day, and still cry, but not every day. And we smile more at his memory. Our kennel club has an annual awards banquet for members, their dogs and their accomplishments. All our dogs will get awards this year, Tugg achieved 16 individual nosework element awards last year. I think it will be difficult for my husband to receive those awards this year, but he will somehow do it, probably with tears but they worked so very hard and were such an awesome team. 
Our daughter went for a followup today, it was pretty good news. All her lymph nodes were clear, she may need some chemo and radiation, she will find out in the next couple of days. But she is getting stronger every day and I can breathe a little easier now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's so incredibly hard when we lose one, especially one so accomplished as Tugg. I know receiving the awards will be very special and bittersweet for both you and your husband.

Wonderful news about your daughter, thoughts and prayers she continues to do well.


----------



## my4goldens

A little over six weeks since Tugg has been gone. It's still hard, but we are gradually working our way thru. Still cry on occasion, think about him always, miss him forever. I am entering Tripp in a couple Nosework trials. Won't be the same without Tugg, and I know it will be hard for my husband. But life does go on. Raider who is 13 is really starting to slow down. Sleeps most of the day, but still enjoys life, his food, and tries to play with Tripp. 
Our daughter is facing another scare. Her PET scan showed some irregularities on her thyroid, so she is having 
biopsies on Monday. She has recovered well from her cervical cancer surgery, we are hoping and praying her
biopsies turn out okay.


----------



## jennretz

Sending good thoughts your way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aesthetic

Sending good thoughts your way, I hope your daughter's biopsies come back with good news.


----------



## Karen519

Sending prayers for your daughter!
Good luck to Tripp and it's so hard watching them get older. (Raider)


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts for both you and your daughter.


----------



## my4goldens

It will be four months tomorrow since Tugg died. I still miss him so much, I know I always will. He was a difficult puppy, mouthy, independent, willful. But by the time he was in his third year he had matured into an easy dog. He was supposed to be my obedience dog, but hated every minute of it. I came to think of him as an independent thinker of a dog, which was what made him such a wonderful nosework dog. Once he learned the game of nosework, he was able to work on his own, and he never really worked for the rewards but because he loved the game. He was the perfect dog for my husband in this sport, and they always received many compliments on their team work. 
We now have a new baby golden puppy named Tru. He has helped heal our hearts, and so far is not like Tugg in any way, which is good, because he isn't Tugg and can't replace him, but is his own dear member of our family. 
A young man who is my daughter's nephew just graduated art school. I commissioned him to paint a picture of Tugg for my husband, I sent him a picture from when my husband and Tugg earned their NW1 a year ago. His interpretation of it was wonderful, no collar, no leash, my husband not in it, kind of ethereal. We love it and it is hung by my husbands recliner.


----------



## jennretz

That is lovely what a nice way to honor him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Beautiful! I know having it means a lot to both of you. It's so hard, isn't it? Even many years later I still miss my bridge dogs.


----------



## my4goldens

I thought it was going to get easier, and in some ways it has. But there are moments when I just miss him so darn much and find myself weeping, a video or picture will pop up on my Facebook page and it triggers so much emotion. I think some of it is we didn't get to say goodbye, the night he died he was being boarded, we had just got on a cruise ship. The people where he was at are wonderful, rushed him to the ER vet, called my daughter, so he had people he knew and loved early in the evening. They left when he was stable, with the thought he was going to my regular vet in the morning and spend the day there to make sure everything was okay. Sadly, he crashed a couple hours later, everything was done to save him, but the thought he was with strangers when he died crushes me. My husband is doing well, we have a new puppy, Tru in our lives to help us heal, along with our Raider and Tripp. But at times I desperately miss Tugg, so much it just physically hurts. Time will help, and memories of our boy help too. But it just isn't fair he left us at 6.


----------

